# Saccade avec certains films.



## xaben (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai réencodé mes dvd avec handbrake en mp4. Je les lis sur mon imac 20' sans soucis. Mais les mêmes films lu sur mon apple Tv saccade.
Vu que je lis tout en streaming directement depuis le mac je m'étais dit que le wifi n'était pas assez puissant et de fait, l'A. Tv était connectée en wifi et ne passait pas par le cable. J'ai donc éteint l'airport et relancé l'A Tv. Ok il passe par l'éthernet.

Mais la saccade est toujours là!

Bizarrement tous mes films ne sont saccadés. Pourtant ils ont le même poids.

Pensez vous que ce serait du, au réseau ? à mon iMac qui ramerait ? à un mauvais encodage ?

Pour les codecs j'ai mis : H264(x264), Average Bitrate 2500 kbps, 2-pass encoding et turbo first pass.
Apparemment certains films que j'encodais il y a quelques temps ne sont pas saccadés je crois que j'ai changé de réglages depuis. C'est peut être cela !

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## P-Nico (5 Novembre 2009)

Même problème que toi !! 

Par contre tout mes films (de avi em mp4 via isquin ou quicktime) et même les séries téléchargées sur itunes via appletv sont très très légèrement saccadés !!

Si quelqu'un a une idée ????


----------

